# Summer/Mindy Foaled on 4/1/13!! Colt!*NEW PICTURES & VIDEO OF SMOKEY PG. 41* 5 WEEKS OLD



## SummerTime (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello!! First my name is Mindy.... I have been dying to post my month long woes with all you "experts"!! I have not been able to post until this morning.... So I apologize if this is long! I have been reading everyone's experiences on here and would love to get your advice and insight on my current situation! I just have to say that the kindness and non judgmental ways on here is what lead me to post! I have read some really ugly, mean forums on other sites! YIKES!!! Ok, so on to my situation!!

All about Summer:

Summer is my just turned 5 yr old this month Miniature mare. She is 33" tall. Her sire was Indian Creeks Dusty Cloud and her Dam was Bit O Silver. I have owned Summer since she was 10 months old. I trained her to drive and my 6 year old rides her around a little bit. (but dont worry, he hasnt rode her for a while, and now is a little to heavy for her, so he has to start riding a bigger horse now) She has a wonderful personality and is just a sweety! She is a maiden mare and was pasture bred to a 2 yr old 31" stud (which is now a gelding). His name was Dusty. I sold him to a wonderful girl that is now showing him, 2 weeks ago. he placed 2nd in halter at his 1st show!!! I was super excited about that! His sire was Alliance Unforgetablly Grand and his Dam was Bond Buttons Dream C II. Ok... kinda got of subject..LOL. Back to Summer.... I saw them breed on April 15, 2012 . That is the only time I saw them... They were very sneaky about it. So if I go off of that date she would be 344 days today. 

OK! So at the beginning of the month she started showing some STRONG signs. Loose vulva, she looked dropped, rubbing her rear on the panels in her barn at night, raising her tail alot, peeing small amounts of cloudy strong smelling pee, and pooping alot. Her bag has been filling up and is quite firm now, but I cant get anything out, and I used to hand milk a goat so I dont think its my milking skills! LOL 

 So I thought she was going to have it a little early, I have been watching her from my RV which is right by her stall (this has really helped ALOT!) and getting up every hour or more checking her. Needless to say 27 days later... Im a little sleep deprived!! I have 2 boys 10 and 6, that I homeschool, so this no sleep thing is becoming quite challenging! 

She seemed to regress and now has a tight vulva again. Im beginning to think she is never going to have this baby! 

What do you guys think?? How much longer do you think she will go? 

Here are some pictures....

First one is Dad at his first show. (I got permission to post the picture)

The ones of Summer are from 2 days ago and the last one of her bag is from yesterday.

Im sure Im leaving out some details so please feel free to ask anything you want!!

Thanks for your help in advance!

BTW, this is my first and LAST mini birth, so Im really nervous! I did have a QH mare about 13 years ago give birth but i missed it... LOL.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi Mindy and welcome to the Nutty Nursery. Here anything goes but attitude so feel free to share all your secrets with pics here with us






Now down to business. These two are adorable and I can't wait to see their little one. Summer is looking great and for a maiden has a super udder going there





Her tummy needs to move forward slightly as baby drops down into "take off" position but this could happen very fast. Have you looked inside her vulva to see what colour it is? We look for a nice red colour to tell us she will foal withing 24 hours. An hour between visits is too long as they can go from nothing to having the foal in about 10 -15 mins as another of our members found out yesterday. She had been gone 45 mins and when she returned baby was half out





If Summer will oblige can you take a pic of inside her vulva for us to see.





Once again WELCOME

Renee


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for the fast response!

I actually had a picture of her "area" but was scared to post it LOL! Here it is.. Still a pink color. This photo actually makes it look a little brighter than it is. This was from 2 days ago. Would yall like fresh pics from today? I'll go out and take some more!

NO it didnt make it look darker! It looked darker on my phone but on the computer this is the exact color.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes please, these girls can change very fast


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 25, 2013)

Ok, here are pictures I just took..


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 25, 2013)

I think it's wonderful all that you've been able to do with your mini and how long you've had her. One thing that has given me peace is testing her milk for ph level and calcium. I've been able to at least get some sleep at night. I too have a maiden, and she's tightened up in her vulva too. It's so frustrating with a maiden! One never knows what's going to happen! UGH!!!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 25, 2013)

/monthly_03_2013/post-45156-0-39583100-1364221550.jpg/monthly_03_2013/post-45156-0-46833700-1364224172.jpg

That's great, we can compare them and see how she progresses.


----------



## lexischase (Mar 25, 2013)

Welcome Mindy!

The daddy is just so handsome and little Summer is precious! I also have a "Summer"





The pictures are wonderful, and her udder is very impressive for a maiden! I was going to say the same as Diane, her vulva does look elongated and especially puffy in the first pic. Her udder also looks bigger to me in the photos from today. Oh and don't ever be afraid to post photos, we LOVE photos! Its very nice to be able to go back and look at what you have documented, pictures show how they progress. Some of these threads are like reading very interesting books! With her udder I think you will see a baby pretty soon, especially since maiden's can be so darn sneaky.

Do you have any other critters? We would love to see them if you do


----------



## Eagle (Mar 25, 2013)

She is moving foward fast.





/monthly_03_2013/post-45156-0-39237100-1364219265_thumb.jpg/monthly_03_2013/post-45156-0-84465600-1364224111_thumb.jpg


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks Gone_Riding! I love my girl!! I would like to do the ph testing but I cant get anything out of her!! I dont know how she can be so bagged up and theres nothing coming out. I could milk out a goat in 5 min, but my milking skills are not helping me in this situation





Thanks Eagle! That was really fast and cool!!

Lexischase Thanks for the compliments! I hope theres a baby soon! I dont know how much longer my family can put up with me!! LOL I havent slept in the same bed with my husband in a whole month!! LOL Im really trying to enjoy the whole experience being this is my first and most likely last.

I have LOTS of critters running around here!!

I have 2 geldings besides Summer. One is a 22 year old Tennessee Walker and the other is an 11 year old Retired police horse from Houston. He is a 16.3 HH Thoroughbred. So I went from 33" to 16.3 HH!!!! That was a little adjustment!! HAHA

We also have around 20 something chickens... I lost count!

2 dogs. A great pyr and my 12 year old dachshund.

Oh and 2 fluffy cats.

Here are some pictures!


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 25, 2013)

The gray horse is Charly, the retired police horse. The Sorrel is Red, he was a "bought" rescue... lol.

Cotton is our pyr, she protects Summer and soon baby to be, and the chickens.

The horse is the first pic with the blaze is Blaze, haha.He is my sisters horse that was also a "bought" rescue. He was with Red and we bought them together.

Charly really likes to stick his tongue out....


----------



## SugaryCharm (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi and welcome Mindy! That was me that returned after 45 min to find baby partway out






One thing I noticed the day my maiden mare foaled was that she looked like her center of gravity had dropped. Where she looked big and round before, that last day she looked narrower through her upper ribcage and upper flank--I guess that falls under the "slab sided" look. Your Summer is beautiful and so is Dad! No expert here, obviously, but I don't think you have long to wait!

Edit: love your latest pictures! You have a beautiful bunch! Love the chicken and the tongue pics...adorable!


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello SugaryCharm! I just read through your post, congrats on a beautiful baby!! Your mare is so pretty! I love her coloring!

I hope she has it soon! She has had that slab side look for almost a week. From behind you cant even tell shes pregnant. I wonder how long they can look like that??

I'm starting to wonder if she didnt take that first time and bred again a month later without me knowing??? Do you guys think I'm a month off??? Lordy I hope not!!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 25, 2013)

NO I don't. She really looks good to go for a maiden


----------



## Eagle (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your family pics, does the 2 legged member have a name too ?



Amanda will get very excited when she sees your doggy


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Mar 25, 2013)

I feel your pain. No camera's and no alarms.

I have 5 mares remaining. The first mare(maiden) due is now at 354 days, with no end in sight. She is dropped, fully bagged up, elongated vulva, and very uncomfortable.

I have a mare that is 314 days that may foal before the maiden.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello, and welcome from Maryland. Your lady in waiting is just beautiful and yes she looks like she could foal at any minute. Mini mares don't always follow the rules and can progress in a matter of hours or weeks, just never know. Good luck with your foaling and I'm looking forward to baby pictures.


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 25, 2013)

YES!! Magic Marker Minis!! Im having to do this all on my own, no camera, no alarm. Im doing all I can to watch her. Its such a hard balance between taking care of my family and watching her! Its really starting to wear on me. And now both of my boys have been sick



Thankfully my husband, even though he has no interest in horses, has been very understanding and helpful! Im so ready to get my life back to "normal" if it ever was that! HAHAHA!!

Im even ok with missing the birth at this point,* IF* everything went ok. But its to scary for me not to be there.

Just to show how tired I am here is a great story:

So I was so tired one night that I dreamed I set my alarm to wake up in an hour.... Well I jerked awake 5 Hours later in a complete panic, ran to the window, looked out and saw a tiny, dark brown, wet baby horse laying down!!! I grabbed my phone and called my sister (she lives on the same property as me and is equally excited and freaking out a bit) and I said "She had it! We missed it!" so she comes speeding down here like Cruella Deveal on 101 Dalmations. Well in the meantime, I gather all my stuff and run outside. Im so confused when I get to the barn and Summer stills looks largely pregnant and looking at me like Im a crazy loon, and theres no baby in sight! Here comes my sister and Im trying to figure out how not to totally freak her out, and I start laughing and crying at the same time, and tell her there is no baby!!! I guess it was Summer's shadow on top of me hallucinating because of being so extremely tired!!! I swear there was a baby laying there!!! I swear!! It was so funny but at the same time so sad! I felt so bad I woke her up for nothing.








I guess there had to be a least one crazy thing happen.....


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm glad I'm not to that point yet! My hubby has gotten in the habit of looking to see what my maiden is up to when he goes outside, so that if he sees me, he has something to tell me. I always ask, even if I just checked her! I wasn't this uptight over my own kids! I hope you are able to sneak in a nap today (while NOTHING happens)!

This is the third day in a row I have waken up before my husband. I NEVER did that before as he is an EARLY bird, but I just gotta check Sadie!


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello RiverRose28! Thanks so much for the warm welcome!

Eagle, the wildest animals on this farm name's are Jackson and Joseph. They keep me very busy


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Mar 25, 2013)

Friday night, I knew one of my experienced mares was going to foal. She was due second in line, but usually goes early. I stayed up until 1 am. Got back up at 2 am, still nothing. My alarm went off at 4 am, but I turned it off and fell back asleep(this was the second night I had stayed up until 1 am). Woke up at 4:40 am and wasn't totally sure I had checked on her at 4(remembered checking her at sometime). I thought I had, but decided to check again. When I walked out of my room, I knew I hadn't checked on her at 4 am, it had been the 2 am check I was remembering. I knew because my roommate/business partner works nights. I leave a light by her room on for her, when she gets home. The check I was remembering, the light was on. 4:40 am the light was off(she gets home around 3:30). Went out to check on the mare and found a dead grullo colt(exactly what I wanted).

This mare has had several foals, but this is the second foal we have lost(since owning her). Her sacs are tougher and she stays down until the placenta passes(usually within 20 minutes). Foal can't get out and sufficates.

Next year, she is going to have every bell and whistle I can find. Along with a camera. I feel guilty and bad for the mare. She loves her babies. She even stole another mares baby, the first time she lost her foal.

Also, had a maiden mare foal without anyone around. I was working, my roommate checked on her at 7:30-8:00 pm. I got home around 10:30 pm and she had a baby beside her.


----------



## Liz k (Mar 25, 2013)

I used to do the watching all night thing before but I did have a cam that was set up on a 13 inch tv in the house so I never had to run to barn I could see from the comfort of my house, then when I had 12 baby's due one year I swore I was going to put them on line so that others could help and now I would never go back to the way I used to do......I know from experience putting a cam up online is a godsend and last year alone 5 of my 7 baby's were caught by someone other then me so it works I got my cams from Walmart just the security cams work great and got a Mifi from Walmart as well to run the cams, this is now my 4 year doing this and still I stay up as long as I can but its easier to sleep knowing eyes are on them when mine can't be......if I can help in anyway, answer any questions please let me know, I've been there and I can help if needed.......Good Luck with your foalings and I will be checking back for the good news baby's on the ground....lol


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 25, 2013)

OH MY!!! Magic Marker, Im totally terrified!! I guess I will have to start sleeping in the barn! This is so stressful!

Liz, I soooo wish I had a camera set up and online. I wouldn't even know where to start to install one!

Some other signs I forgot to mention are she has been yawning like crazy at night, scratching her front legs all the time and biting her sides and tossing her head... but this has been going on for a month.

So how often should I be checking her with her current progress? Her vulva is still light pink, I just went out and checked on her. I know it can change so quickly.

Im reading and hearing so many scary stories and I will have a very hard time forgiving myself if anything bad happens and I'm not there, but at the same time I have a family to take care of. Right now Im checking her every hour or 2 during the day, at night I'm staying up watching her until she looks fine and has completely settled, then I get up depending on how she was acting before either every 30 min, 1 hour and no longer than 2 hrs. Is this enough for where she is at right now?

She still has a strong resistance in her tail too.


----------



## Liz k (Mar 25, 2013)

Summer I thought the same thing.....it's really easy thou all you need is cam wireless or wired, I used wireless, plug cam in barn or stall and hook up the converter box to any tv in the house and now you have eyes in the area from home as far as putting online that's alittle more in dept and won't go into that unless you would like.....




start for comfort and then take one step at a time....lol

BTW sounds like your getting close to the pitter patter of tiny hooves..........


----------



## blazingstarranch (Mar 25, 2013)

Your little mare is so cute! And daddy is a handsome fella! Looks like you're much closer than we are lol. Looks like you will have a gorgeous foal really soon!!!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 25, 2013)

Mindy I would strongly advice that you either get a home cam like Liz suggested (security cam or baby cam) or you get your sleeping bag out and move in to the barn at night. 30 min visits are what you need to be doing so it is just easier to put the kids to bed and then trapes out to your (not too comfy) chair or hay bale. I lost 2 foals before I got cams and believe me I was very religious about visiting every hour. Some of these mares give very little signs and once they start before you know it baby is out.

We don't want to put you into panic just to let you know what the risks are. Our job here as Aunties is to ensure that both the mares and foals are safe.



Oh and some mares like to foal during the day so that kind of stuffs up any ideas of a nice afternoon nap


----------



## Eagle (Mar 25, 2013)

Ok So now you know that I am the worry wort of the Aunties


----------



## countrymini (Mar 25, 2013)

Welcome to the nursery! That is one impressive udder lol. Mum and dad a are super gorgeous, can''t wait to see this baby. Lets hope she decides you need to be put out of your misery and have this bub for you!


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks Blazingstarranch!!!





Thanks Liz!

I'm thinking I'm going to have to do it the old fashioned way, Watch, Watch, Watch.... I have a great set-up with my RV parked right by the barn. I can see everything except one little corner of it, and if shes hiding over in that corner I just go out and peek around to make sure she is OK. I'm sleeping out there and I have a great view right out the window, so I can watch her without disturbing her. And thankfully I get to stay home during the day. The only time I work is on Wed evenings from 4 to 11, and my sister watches her while I'm gone. So basically I have no social life anymore... LOL... but I didn't really before anyway!! haha

LOL Eagle! Just be positive for me and help me keep an eye on these pictures I post!! I will do my very, very, very best!! I think being in the RV is better than having a cam in the house, its literally 10 feet from her 16X20 barn/stall she is locked in at night. I just sit in there and watch her. The kiddos like "spending the night" in there with me too every now and then.



NO worries on the naps I think I have ADD or something and am way to hyper for them usually!

Diane, Thank you so much for your help and support! I fully expect a text book foaling



hahahaha!!! Positivity will be on my side!!



ANY change and I will be on it like a fly on poo!!!! I promise!!


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank you Countrymini!!! We had a little chat and I'm hoping that she agreed with the terms. I told her she is wearing me out and I dont want to be to tired to help her if she needs help!! We shall see if she listened





I wonder what color I'm going to get?? Dad is a deep sorrel, no markings. He was shaved in the first picture. Here is another picture of him with his winter coat. His sire was a black and white pinto. I'm not sure what you would call Summer? She looks like a chocolate dapple in the winter, but in the Summer she looks like a dark silver bay. SO IDK???


----------



## Liz k (Mar 25, 2013)

Girl sounds like you got it covered sorry thought you were a ways from the barn but I'd agree you have a good set up and now it's up to the mares to there jobs...lol sending you good vibes for a safe and quick foaling soon so you can move back home....


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 25, 2013)

Liz k said:


> Girl sounds like you got it covered sorry thought you were a ways from the barn but I'd agree you have a good set up and now it's up to the mares to there jobs...lol sending you good vibes for a safe and quick foaling soon so you can move back home....


Thanks Liz


----------



## Eagle (Mar 25, 2013)

Yep, you got it covered and if the ADD lets you down there is always Redbull


----------



## palsminihorses (Mar 25, 2013)

Welcome SummerTime! Your mare is lovely, as is the stallion. And Summer looks great and CLOSE to foaling. The only thing that I can add is that I had a mare with a full udder, and I couldn't get anything out of her to test...............UNTIL the evening of the night she foaled!! I checked her AM and PM when I would feed, and when I checked her at the PM feeding, I was surprised that I got something from her! LOL She foaled a few hours later. So that might be something to watch for also. Best of luck to you and Summer, and I'll be looking forward to seeing pictures of your new foal!


----------



## Liz k (Mar 25, 2013)

SummerTime said:


> Thank you Countrymini!!! We had a little chat and I'm hoping that she agreed with the terms. I told her she is wearing me out and I dont want to be to tired to help her if she needs help!! We shall see if she listened rayI wonder what color I'm going to get?? Dad is a deep sorrel, no markings. He was shaved in the first picture. Here is another picture of him with his winter coat. His sire was a black and white pinto. I'm not sure what you would call Summer? She looks like a chocolate dapple in the winter, but in the Summer she looks like a dark silver bay. SO IDK???
> 
> 
> 
> dusty00.jpg


Summer on the color.....a sorrel horse carries 2red genes always giving 1red to offspring. So with a sorrel sire you can tell the daddy will automatically give 1red gene, now if mom is a silver bay then she carries a silver gene, a agouti gene, and could have a black gene, or a red gene- red is resistive unless 2red genes making it a sorrel......ok this is confusing there is a site equine coat color calculator that you can punch in the sire and dam colored and will give you all the color options, sorry started confusing myself ...lol hope that helps you I use it all the time


----------



## weerunner (Mar 25, 2013)

I agree with Pam. When you start getting milk and it is sticky then you have to be on super alert watch. But the milk can not be there in the morning and 5 hours later it is dripping out of them. It can go so fast sometimes.


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks Pam & Weerunner!! That actually helps me a lot!! I was kinda worried that I couldnt get anything out. So I will watch very closely for this. Thanks so much!

Liz, ok so since Dusty is a sorrel, than he will pass on that red gene? And since Summer carries the silver gene..... ummm I got lost... LOL I think I will definitely need more sleep to figure this one out!


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 25, 2013)

Eagle said:


> Yep, you got it covered and if the ADD lets you down there is always Redbull


YES! AND coffee!!


----------



## lexischase (Mar 25, 2013)

Liz what do you have for cameras/set up? I desperately need a camera for my mare, but have no clue what to buy or what I even need. I would need it to also stream online. Would you msg me? I don't mean to hijack your thread Mindy, I just really need camera help!


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 25, 2013)

lexischase said:


> Liz what do you have for cameras/set up? I desperately need a camera for my mare, but have no clue what to buy or what I even need. I would need it to also stream online. Would you msg me? I don't mean to hijack your thread Mindy, I just really need camera help!


No problem!!


----------



## Liz k (Mar 25, 2013)

lexischase said:


> Liz what do you have for cameras/set up? I desperately need a camera for my mare, but have no clue what to buy or what I even need. I would need it to also stream online. Would you msg me? I don't mean to hijack your thread Mindy, I just really need camera help!


Ok I messages you on your board.......and thanks Mindy....


----------



## Jade10 (Mar 25, 2013)

Both sire and dam gorgeous



I love silver horses!!

I'm not sure if someone else has already used the colour calculator but I thought I would do it for you



As I am not sure the colour of the dam I did two different options.

First option: Sire - chestnut and Dam - Silver Bay

33.33% -*Chestnut *
29.17% -*Silver Bay *
29.17% -*Bay *
4.17% -*Silver Black *
4.17% -*Black *
Second Option: Sire - Chestnut and Dam - Silver Black

33.33% -*Chestnut *
16.67% -*Silver Black *
16.67% -*Silver Bay *
16.67% -*Black *
16.67% -*Bay *


----------



## Liz k (Mar 25, 2013)

Jade10 said:


> Both sire and dam gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ty jade I was just going to that...lol you saved me time


----------



## cassie (Mar 25, 2013)

seems I'm a little late to the party, you girls have sure been busy while I have been sleeping lol.

Welcome Mindy to the nursery



great to have you on board! love Daddy and Mummy, they are beautiful!

I agree with the girls she looks she could go anyminute now! I think the signs you should watch for as the girls have said are the reddening of the vulva and the milk. she could also do alot of rolling before hand and may or may not eat her food... some mares will do this and some mares like one on her just recently, received her breakfast gobbled it all down and lay down straight after and had the baby!!



lol mini mares.

sounds like your doing a great job... how is your foaling kit looking? got everything prepared? also can we see some piccies from tonight please?


----------



## weerunner (Mar 25, 2013)

Cassie are you talking about Marcella finishing breaky and trying to pull a fast one on me before I came back out, LOL. There is just no telling what these guys will do.

Thought I'd post a pic of my Great Pyrenees Missy. She just loves the baby that was born two weeks ago. She kisses his nose whenever he lets her get close enough.


----------



## cassie (Mar 25, 2013)

weerunner said:


> Cassie are you talking about Marcella finishing breaky and trying to pull a fast one on me before I came back out, LOL. There is just no telling what these guys will do.
> 
> Thought I'd post a pic of my Great Pyrenees Missy. She just loves the baby that was born two weeks ago. She kisses his nose whenever he lets her get close enough.
> 
> ...


haha yes indeedy! I couldn't believe how fast she was!! lol literally she finished her brekky and was like quick mums gone time to foal! I'm sure if you had looked in her mouth she still would have had unfinished brekky in there LOL

I love your dog Amanda!

Missy I have a golden retreiver and love pyrenees though we don't have many here.


----------



## Callie (Mar 25, 2013)

I just sent you a PM.


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 25, 2013)

Cassie, what is a foaling kit??? HA! Just Kidding!! Yes I bought a foaling kit and then I have my towels ready, flashlight, vet numbers, banamine for Mom just in case, ummmm... I know theres more.... It will come to me in about 15 minutes! I do not anticipate Summer NOT eating, if she does not eat than there is something mighty serious about to happen!!

Thanks so much for the color calculations! I dont have a clue if this is possible but I would just love to get a deep dark red with a white mane and tail! I think that would be so pretty!

I love your Pyr Weerunner! Soooo cute! I found Cotton on CraigsList and she has turned out to be such a wonderful dog. We just love her!

OK MINI MIDWIVES!!!! Here are the updated pictures from this evening, looks the same to me, but what do you guys think?....

The last picture shows her foaling stall.... Do you think a 16X20 barn will be big enough for her??


----------



## amystours (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow!! I almost ran my finger over that pic of the udder!! I could almost feel how velvety and firm it is!! Okay, that didn't sound good at all, haha!! Guess I'm just jealous, cause my mare has NO bag!





And correct me if I'm wrong, but am I seeing some darker pink inside that vulva??


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 25, 2013)

Amystours HAHAHAHAHA!!! I love it! Im in good company! I hope that its a darker pink! Lets get this show on the road!!!


----------



## countrymini (Mar 25, 2013)

Amystours! control yourself





That stall is nice and big.


----------



## cassie (Mar 25, 2013)

awesome stable for her to foal in! its very very nice! her udder seems a little bigger



watch her very carefully! I expect a baby in the next day or two!


----------



## amystours (Mar 25, 2013)

Snap, it didn't work...was attempting to put hooha pics together to see if it had indeed changed...

Yeah, my mouth works faster than my mind sometimes!! I just couldn't help it!





Come on, girlie!! Let's see what you have in there! !


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 26, 2013)

Here ya go Amystours. Sorry they are sideways, stupid phone...


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 26, 2013)

So it looks darker in the first picture, maybe the flash has something to do with it??


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 26, 2013)

Here is a comparison of her bag from this morning and this evening


----------



## Liz k (Mar 26, 2013)

Looks close here's to a safe foaling...soon....lol


----------



## cassie (Mar 26, 2013)

she is looking very ready to go! hope your coping ok...


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm good! I'm hanging out in the RV watching her do nothing, and when she does do something I think it's something then it turns out to be nothing, I'm def coping just fine! Hahahahahaha


----------



## cassie (Mar 26, 2013)

hahaha I think we all get like that whether its our own foal or watching someone else LOL we just want them to foal so badly that we start seeing things. it will happen soon! I would say take a nap and I'll watch for a bit but I can't


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 26, 2013)

yes, that would be nice! She's going to make me get out in that frigid cold air, she's in the one tee tiny corner that I can't see her... It's so super cold tonight, I want her to have it but maybe she better wait until its not 29 degrees!!


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 26, 2013)

Well she's quiet and content for the moment, think ill catch 30 mins of sleep


----------



## cassie (Mar 26, 2013)

ok have a nice nap and I hope she is a good girl for you and sleeps while you sleep... nothing more is allowed!!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi Mindy - sorry I'm so late in joining your Summer watch, but I have been reading (my life is a bit busy right so I mostly just read and then post when I can!) It looks as though you and the girls here have everything well organised, so all we need now is a little baby to coo over. LOL!!

I love her big foaling barn - I'm a "bigger the better" person with my foaling stalls/spaces - but I would just make the suggestion that maybe you could pop some boards (or something) round the gates? The bars look far enough apart that baby could possible roll out if sleeping close by, plus any boards to ground level would keep out any draughts or provide a wind break, again if baby chooses to snooze close by. No need to board up high - a couple of feet from ground level would be fine. Just a thought - perhaps your poor 'deserted' hubby could put his thinking ap on!!

I dont think you will losing sleep for much longer - she looks very close to me.





Good luck and safe foaling!


----------



## cassie (Mar 26, 2013)

how has she been overnight Missy?

great ideas Anna



you always come up with something we have forgotten





I hope it has been good busy for you


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 26, 2013)

Well no baby last night... which is fine, it would have froze the minute it came out! Maybe tonight??? Its a full moon tonight, anybody had experiences where their mares foal on a full moon? My grandfather always says that cows and horses like having their babies on full moons. IDK??

Hello AnnaC, Thanks so much for the suggestion! I had thought about this also and was wondering what I could do to keep that from happening. Maybe after Summer has the baby I could just leave it open? She is the only horse in the paddock, and it is all welded horse wire, so no chance of it getting through that! What do you think? Leave them locked up and fix the panels or just let them have it at free choice?

I hope, hope, hope I'm not getting sick.... My poor boys have been sick running fever since Thursday, and I dont know if its just over tired and sinus or if I'm getting the crud. Ain't Nobody Got Time For That!!! HAHA

Anywho....

I will be heading out here in a few minutes to feed, I was waiting for it to warm up at least a degree! LOL

I will post pics new pics here in a bit!


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 26, 2013)

Picture updates!!! Its not showing up as good in the picture, but she is def more red and has red looking veins at the top on the edges! What do my mini midwives think???


----------



## amystours (Mar 26, 2013)

She looks awesome!! Full moon tonight, as you said, so I'll be watching my girl closely too!! I think I'm seeing more red in there, but as I mentioned earlier, maybe it's because I WANT to see it!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Mar 26, 2013)

OOhhh how exciting.. so close..wont be long now





Looking forward to seeing baby pictures very soon


----------



## Eagle (Mar 26, 2013)

I'll boil the water, Diane you grab the popcorn




looks like we will be watching a new baby soon


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 26, 2013)

OHHH Im getting excited!! I wish she was on camera so yall could watch her and help me!!!


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 26, 2013)

I think I'm getting what the kids have, really bad timing! But if thats what it takes to get this baby out safe and sound so be it! I just hate to be under the weather when I need to be on top of this!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 26, 2013)

Just checking on, ans she looks very ready! Sorry I can't eat any popcorn I have a sore throat, seems to be making the rounds. But, I'll bring the beer!


----------



## Liz k (Mar 26, 2013)

Looks like really soon, hey ill bring chips and dips....lol oh ya and coke...must have coke...


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 26, 2013)

Sounds good to me! I hope ya'll are right and we can get this done! So past ready......

Liz how is Bree? i came back to the cam and they were gone... I guess out for the day? She looked really irritable earlier!

I just went out to check on Summer, everything looks the same, but she was very ugly to me and ran away. I understand though, that's what I would do if someone was constantly checking my personals! HA!! Thats why I had my second baby at home!! NO PRODDING!!


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 26, 2013)

OK Girls!! Here is the latest! I went out to check her, much to her dislike!! But she is more red, here is a picture, its at the top left and its red spider looking veins, is this what you guys are talking about? What do you think? I still cant express any milk out of her and she can still clamp her tail pretty good also her vulva still seems pretty tight to me.... so do you think it could be tonight or are we looking more like tomorrow or so??


----------



## amystours (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm the wrong one to answer that, but looks *different* from other hooha shots!! Is she mushy on either side of her tailhead? Someone said the other day that she was braiding a tail, and the mare couldn't pull her tail away from her...too funny! But yeah, maybe someone else will answer for you!





Woohoo, I'm excited!!! Let's have some BABIES with this full moon!!!


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 26, 2013)

amystours said:


> I'm the wrong one to answer that, but looks *different* from other hooha shots!! Is she mushy on either side of her tailhead? Someone said the other day that she was braiding a tail, and the mare couldn't pull her tail away from her...too funny! But yeah, maybe someone else will answer for you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes she is def mushy, but has been since the first of March!! But she can still pull her tail down


----------



## countrymini (Mar 26, 2013)

It definately looks more red.


----------



## crisco41 (Mar 26, 2013)

it does look a bit more red..and I know NOTHING about foaling mares..but it does not look nearly as red as what I have seen as examples of the red pre foaling on line ..

now remember I know nothing...so.............


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes, it is moving towards the red colour we are looking for - I would certainly be keeping a very close eye on her, that red can take several days to change completely or just a few hours!!


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 26, 2013)

So it will turn red all over right before she foals, not just in a few spots?

Also... you will be happy to know that a very sweet lady that doesn't live far from me, let me borrow her EquiPage Foal Alert System!! So at least I have one extra thing to help me out with keeping tabs on her! I hope I can get it to work properly!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes it will usually colour up shortly before foaling - but it may only be hours, it is just that we use it as the final thing to watch for to help those who may be less experienced at foaling mares and who may miss other subtle signs.

Good news about the foal alert!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 26, 2013)

That was so nice of the lady to lend you the Equipage




that will make the wait a little easier. I really think you are getting close.



A few more final changes and we can get the bubbly out.


----------



## cassie (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm bringing the TimTams!! 

won't be long now, how lovely that she let you borrow the equipage! have you got it sorted out with how it works yet? oh and you should do a test run of it, placing it how it would go if she lies down so that you know its working


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 26, 2013)

Ok the EquiPage is not going off when she was laying out flat, but going off non stop while she is standing. What did I do wrong??

Also, Im a little freaked out because the baby hasn't really been moving much at all and this eve it was going bananas in there!! Seriously it looked like it was running a race and about to knock poor Summer over! Is that normal?? I was worried that it wasnt moving much now Im worried it moving too much! AGGGHHHH!!

Please help!


----------



## Callie (Mar 26, 2013)

sounds like you have the halter piece in wrong. put it in up towards the ears and forward is towards the noise. Call if you need more help. Snug it up pretty tight on the halter.


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 26, 2013)

This is how I have it, is it wrong?


----------



## Callie (Mar 26, 2013)

This looks right, just take the box out and turn it around like I sent you the PM. I have my cell and home phone right here if you need help.


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 26, 2013)

Callie, I double checked and that is how I have it, I found out that when I'm in my house it just keeps going off, but when I'm in my RV it doesn't. Kinda strange?? Hopefully it will work right through the night, but I will still stick with my checking her schedule. I will call you tomorrow if I cant get it figured out.

Does any one have any thoughts on the wild movements from baby? It makes me nervous that the baby is in distress or something.


----------



## JAX (Mar 26, 2013)

Make sure that the batteries in both the pager and in the halter monitor are NEW. I cannot explain what a difference that makes. I pulled batteries from a tv controller that was working perfectly but my paging system was acting up horrible. I put new new new batteries in both of those units and it finally worked as it was supposed to. Good Luck!!


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 27, 2013)

Jax, I just bought brand new batteries for it, I'm not sure what the problem is, it keeps on giving me false alarms, now even in the RV.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 27, 2013)

Morning





Baby moving around isn't anything to worry about.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Mar 27, 2013)

Baby not moving around is another sign things are very close isn't it ??..I remember asking the same question with my mare..no room left for fun and games in there



time to give up n come out so we can see you


----------



## Eagle (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes Lindi, normally the foal stops moving the last few days once they drop into position as there just isn't enough room. I have had small foals that can still wiggle around though. 1 mare last year wasn't at all slab side when she foaled but baby slide out easy so there are always exceptions to the rule.


----------



## cassie (Mar 27, 2013)

given the false alarm's i would think that you must have it on crooked? but I'm not sure... I know with the foal alarm I had for Suzie, it went underneath her jaw in the middle part of the halter going long ways, but if that looks right for people who use equipage then I guess its right... can the lady who lent it to you come and check it out for you?





how is she this morning?


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh great Diane!! All I need is one more thing with an attitude around here!! This place should be called attitude farms!! Lol

Thanks for all of your reassurance, the baby had pretty much stopped moving for the past few days, so when it went crazy I panicked a little!

Summer is the SAME! Nothing out of the ordinary happened last night... Other than me getting sicker... Ugh... Really bad timing. So another question, I haven't ever seen the mucous plug, I could have missed it but I've been checking her so much I would think I would have seen it. Has anyone else never seen the plug and the mare foaled?

Cassie, I will call her today and see. It's so strange, it didn't go off all night and then this morning it went off and she was just standing there sleeping?? I will fiddle with it more today.

Thanks for everyone's help!! Really really!!


----------



## amystours (Mar 27, 2013)

Okay, so there goes the full moon theory!! The mare down the road who has had a perfect V in her belly for a week or more didn't do anything last night either. Haha! I have no clue what's up with your alarm, as I have never used one. Anyway, I'll be checking in throughout the day! Hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 27, 2013)

I have never seen a mucus plug on any of my mares so no worries there. Oh and my girls have NO privacy what so ever so if it had come out I would have seen it. lol

Maybe Lori will come on and help you with the Equipage cos she uses them, I don't know if hers are different but her girls have it on top of their heads.


----------



## weerunner (Mar 27, 2013)

Completely normal to NOT see the mucous plug out of the 15 foals born here, I've only seen it once and I check the vulvas twice a day everyday. So dont worry about that.


----------



## Callie (Mar 27, 2013)

Having a camera would help with the false alarms. You can see what they are doing, as they will stop it by the time you get to the barn to check on them. She hears you coming. They can also delay labor in the earlier stages.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 27, 2013)

Here I've been frustrated with not being able to put up a camera thinking about doing a halter monitor. I think I'll keep trying on the camera idea...

You guys crack me up! I don't get to be on much, but when I am, I read all I can...


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 27, 2013)

Great news on the mucous plug!!! So glad I joined this forum and are asking all these questions! Yall may not be though!! Making you guys work! LOL

My sister was saying she had seen some mares with the alert boxes on their heads as well. I will keep tinkering with it today.

Callie, by false alarm I was meaning the pager was going off without her laying down. I was in my RV which has a big window right by the barn, so when it would go off I would very quietly walk to the window and she would just be standing there. I have heard that mares will stop their labor if you walk in on them and disturb them which is why I'm watching her through the RV, so that I don't disturb her



.

Here are some updated pictures from this morning... more or less the same, except she is not as red this morning



. But I was hoping that maybe I'm missing something that you guys might see. We are at day 346 if she took the day I saw them breed.

And the last picture is Cotton feeling very left out with this whole ordeal... hahaha she is so darn cute!


----------



## weerunner (Mar 27, 2013)

I forget if you mentioned her milk supply. Does she have any milk yet. With that udder, I just can't believe she hasn't foaled yet. Once her milk begins, you should have a baby pronto.


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 27, 2013)

I still can not get any milk from her


----------



## Eagle (Mar 27, 2013)

Her hooha is elongated, her udder looks good and baby is dropped, we just need to see her tummy a little more forward and she will be ready



Not long now.

Oh and don't worry about the questions, that is what we are here for


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks Renee! I need the encouragement to keep going..... 27 days with very little sleep is starting to get to me!!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 27, 2013)

27 days??? Ugh!!


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah.... she started fooling me 4 weeks ago!


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you Diane!!! I'm letting her graze in the yard today for a couple of hours, maybe moving around more and the green grass will get things to moving!!


----------



## Liz k (Mar 27, 2013)

What summer no baby yet?.....I'm counting on yours to foal first I don't think Bree at 349 days is ever going to show us her wee one...haha. I wished Bree's udders looked like that!!!!!! But it looks like you'll have a tiny baby real soon.........lol


----------



## cassie (Mar 27, 2013)

as the girls have said as soon as you get milk from her I think she will foal... let her out as much as possible so she can move that baby around as much as she can we want her to get that baby into position





if you take a look at Huyber Utopia miniatures page you will get a glimpse of what a V tummy looks like



not saying that your girl will get this much of a V some do and some don't but definitley baby needs to move forward more.

won't be too long and you will be back in your bed sleeping the whole night long! YAY


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey everyone! Update Pictures! She is swishing her tail ALOT! She is just acting more restless this evening. Also her "area" looks like its bulging?? What do you guys think?? I am feeling on high alert. IS it my imagination and just wanting this baby to be born soo bad that I'm seeing a different shaped tummy?? The baby is still moving pretty good though... so I don't know.

Opinions





Cassie, I only put her up at night, she is out all day, just for your peace of mind


----------



## amystours (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks more pointy to my unexperienced eye!!!

And I still wanna rub that fuzzy udder for luck!! Haha!!

Keep us posted!


----------



## lexischase (Mar 27, 2013)

Looking very ready to me! She definitely has what I think will be her "V" shape tummy. The foal as definitely moved. Can you express any milk? I wouldn't be taking my eye off of her for very long.


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 27, 2013)

Nope still can't get any milk, but she is VERY irritable tonight, she would barely let me check her which isn't like her. She is pretty restless right now and has been rubbing her rear really hard on the panels. She can't seem to get comfortable and she is standing in a different spot than normal. Her vulva is still pink though, so maybe I'm just making up signs because I'm so ready for her to foal! Idk??


----------



## amystours (Mar 27, 2013)

Mine is still pink with barely an udder, 100 CA+, and 8.5 pH. Yet she has changed favorite corners, has practically rubbed the braid out of her tail, and flehmings often.

MARES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cassie (Mar 28, 2013)

the irritation and excess rubbing makes me think that baby is pushing on things near the rear end causing pressure and discomfort... all normal and all signs that mean we are getting closer


----------



## cassie (Mar 28, 2013)

p.s the bulging hoohaa makes me also think baby is pushing on things... she is looking SOOOO ready to go! just in time for the easter bunny I think...


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh my... It's 12:15 and I'm sick and looking out the window of this RV watching Summer... She is keeping me in stitches... I am SOOO tired. I'm kinda bored, I can't read anymore because I burned my eyes out reading Lexis entire post! Lol so I'm going to post some pictures on here for you guys.


----------



## countrymini (Mar 28, 2013)

SummerTime said:


> Oh my... It's 12:15 and I'm sick and looking out the window of this RV watching Summer... She is keeping me in stitches... I am SOOO tired. I'm kinda bored, I can't read anymore because I burned my eyes out reading Lexis entire post! Lol so I'm going to post some pictures on here for you guys.



You poor thing. Hurry up Summer, Mum needs some sleep!


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 28, 2013)

Here is one of Dusty (daddy) that the sweet girl that bought him, Kelbi, sent me today. I'm so proud of my boy!!

Then here's one from Sunday, we had some storms come thru and sometimes I just like to hang out in the barn while its raining, it's so peaceful.

Cotton looking like an angel...

A picture of my horse Reds eye, I was really proud of this pic!!


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks countrymini.






I sound pretty pathetic huh ?? Lol


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 28, 2013)

She's waiting for me to fall asleep, I just know it!!


----------



## cassie (Mar 28, 2013)

oh you poor thing, any chance your hubby can swap with you for a few hours while you are able to get some rest?

lovely pics! Red is beautiful!


----------



## Liz k (Mar 28, 2013)

i know the feeling....lol


----------



## countrymini (Mar 28, 2013)

Great photos. How did you get that retro look? Don't worry, you don't sound pathetic at all lol


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 28, 2013)

Well, I wish I would have thought of having him swap with me for a couple of hours a little earlier! Lol

I slept for an hour, I'm up again and guess what!!?? Nothing's happening! Haha! I'm going to catch 30 more minutes...

There is an app called Instagram, and it has different filters you can use to enhance your pics! I love it, it really makes your pics pop sometimes! I love taking pictures! Can you tell? I think I only got asked once for updated pictures on here! Lol


----------



## Eagle (Mar 28, 2013)

Wake up, we want an update


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 28, 2013)

Good morning! No baby yet, but ummm is this poo an indication of something about to happen ??


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 28, 2013)

That was the biggest one but there were about 6 other small piles if cow pies, it looked just like cow poo, we had cows so I know that look anywhere!!


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 28, 2013)

What do you think of her tummy this morning ? Has it moved forward ? I have more pictures I will post soon, I'm posting from my phone and some of my pics were upside down and sideways.


----------



## Callie (Mar 28, 2013)

Morning Mindy,

I'll keep my cell with me today if you need anything. Looking close.


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 28, 2013)

She was clingy but irritable at the same time. She looked more red to me, it will be sideways but ill post the picture. I still can't get any milk, and strangely she wanted me to rub on her udders

Thanks Callie!! I got your number programmed in my phone!

Thanks Diane! Send good vibes my way this she has this baby during the day today!! I'm not sure I can handle another night!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks Diane I was about to eat before I read your cow patty description!



Lol
Mindy don't leave her for more than 5 mins cos cow patties is normally the last thing to look for.


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 28, 2013)

She rolled, maybe baby is in better position now?? Come on little wild one!! Show yourself!!!

Renee can you fly over here and help me watch her?? Lol


----------



## Eagle (Mar 28, 2013)

I wish, I would have been there a week ago.





what colour is her hooha?


----------



## lexischase (Mar 28, 2013)

I will fly out there! I want to be somewhere warm!

Hey I knew I have seen that little boy before! I am friends with Kelbi on Facebook, he really is the cutest little thing! I think Summer is getting ready to share her little one with us


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 28, 2013)

Come on, Summer, don't make your mommy miss another night's sleep!!!



You can do it girl!


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 28, 2013)

Renee it's somewhat redder today, I will run in the house and post some comparison pictures.

Come on Lexi!! It should be in the low 70's today !! Yay!! Yes Kelbi bought Dusty, well Trigger as she calls him, from me about 3 weeks ago. I'm so proud of her and Dusty! She is doing awesome with him and it made letting him go so much easier knowing he is being taken care of and getting out in the show ring! It's where he belongs!! And it's easier knowing that soon I will have a little Dusty Jr running around here!! How's your Summer and Dive doing? They are both so beautiful!! Dive?? LOL stupid phone! DOVE


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 28, 2013)

You MUST be tired!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 28, 2013)

I can't wait for pics, what is she doing now?


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 28, 2013)

Im beyond tired Gone_riding!



Do you have a name by the way?

Renee she is out eating like nothings wrong!! AGGGHHH!!



But she is rubbing her rear on everything!! Here is a picture! Here are updated pictures.

The first pic of her *area* is from this morning, the second is from last night. You can see it is somewhat redder.


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 28, 2013)

So Ive noticed that a lot of minis on the cameras do not have their tails wrapped when they go into labor. Is it ok just to have it braided and not wrapped or should I wrap her tail when Im sure she is in labor?


----------



## Eagle (Mar 28, 2013)

I think you will see her hooha getting redder over the next few hours



I wrap my girls tails up just cos it keeps them clean and out the way, plaits must e removed fast for the foals safety but wrapped up it isn't a problem. Everyone does things different here so you just go with what is best for you.


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 28, 2013)

I just went out and snapped this picture, it may not look different in the picture but it is darker red in person... Am I driving you guys crazy?? IM driving myself crazy!!

She is wanting me with her but is VERY irritable, she tried to bite me, and not just a nip, a lunge for me with ears pinned!

Renee I posted before reading your post. So what do you think?

Good to know on the tail wrapping, do you think now would be a good time to wrap it? I will take out the braid as soon as she foals. Thanks for that advice!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 28, 2013)

We are on the edge of our seats just like you so you are NOT driving us crazy. (you are too late for that)





She is getting redder





/monthly_03_2013/post-45156-0-13058100-1364484592.jpg/monthly_03_2013/post-45156-0-45677800-1364486841.jpg

Not long now.You could give your vet a call and give them the heads up just in case. My vet always appreciates it when I worn her and that way she doesn't go to far.


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh good!! Glad I'm not driving you more crazy than we all already are!! Great idea on calling the vet!! I'm going to do that now! She is laying down in the barn, I'm trying not to disturb her so I'm watching her from the RV. Here is a picture of how good of a view I have without disturbing her


----------



## Eagle (Mar 28, 2013)

Ah bless her, she is saving her energy for the big night tonight



Is anyone else at home that can watch her whilst you get some rest?

That is a great view





Here is a really quick video of a few years ago to let you see how easy it is with the tail out of the way.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 28, 2013)

My name's Viola. I love that image of Summer rubbing. She's really determined! There's progress on the redness!!



My mare is irritable too. She wants me with her, but this morning she bit me so hard when I turned my back on her. (So not like her.) I'm hoping she meant to bite her side as she's been doing that a lot. She bruised me pretty bad even through the coat... hopefully, Summer isn't THAT irritable!





Edit: Great view! And yes, we're already crazy. We're cheering you both on too!


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 28, 2013)

Called the vet, they were super nice and helpful!! Oooooo I'm so excited Please Please Please let it be today!!! In the meantime I have another question! Lol big surprise!! How long usually after the have cow pie poo do they have the baby?


----------



## Eagle (Mar 28, 2013)

Mine go pretty quick after emptying out, she should also appear unsettled and walk around sniffing the floor.


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 28, 2013)

Renee, yes my sister has been ever so sweet to offer to come watch while I take a nap this afternoon! I hope I can sleep! Lol Summer is resting which is out of character for her! There wasn't a link to the video, maybe I can't get it on my phone. I need to run into the house anyway and I will see if I can get it on my computer.

OH MY that was soooo cute!! Summer is dreaming and she just whinnied in her sleep!!! So cute, maybe she is dreaming of her baby!





Viola, yes Summer is that irritable! I managed to escape her vicious bite though, unlike yourself! I'm so sorry for you! Boy can those teeth hurt!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 28, 2013)

Walking around (and/or rolling) doing piles of loose poo is the first stage of labour - foal is on its way so dont leave her side!!


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 28, 2013)

Hmmm I wonder why her poo was like that and now nothing? She was very restless but now is sleeping as you know.


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 28, 2013)

Yes ma'am Anna! I'm watching her as we type. She keeps going from sitting up to flat out, but I can still see baby moving a bit


----------



## Eagle (Mar 28, 2013)

She possibly is holding off until it is dark but it won't be long.


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 28, 2013)

Well I'm not leaving her side until this is over, sick or not!

I will keep u updated of course! This will be one heck of a forum for new ones huh??? That makes me feel helpful!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 28, 2013)

and were are to help you through this exciting tme. I can't wait to meet baby.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Mar 28, 2013)

I totally understand what you are going through. I am tired. We have been up and down for over a month now thinking a foal was on the way. This is a one time opportunity I don't want to miss but sure am tired.


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 28, 2013)

Yes! Thanks for all of your help!

Sparkling... Sounds like you and I are in the exact same boat! I think these mares like to fool us and get us good and tired, then we get sick, so they can try and have these babies by themselves! I have been so busy with my own postings, I havent got to really look at yours. I hope all goes well with your mare!


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 28, 2013)

Thank you Diane! I so hope that she foals before midnight tonight... Wishful thinking probably! But one can wish!


----------



## Bonny (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi Summertime I am also in East Texas Have a maiden mare playing around too....

Somehow Ive missed a link for your cam? Can you repost? I dont mind helping foal watch, As I am up too.


----------



## weerunner (Mar 28, 2013)

Bonny, Summertime does not have a cam, she is sleeping in an RV next to her mare to watch her all night. Poor soul I'm sure is exhausted. Everyone needs a foal cam streamed to the internet, only way to stay sane.


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello Bonny!

Yes as Amanda informed you, unfortunately I do not have a web cam





My lovely sweet sister came down and watched Summer while I took a nap! I got to sleep for an hour, my 6 year old came and woke me up saying it was very important, He was hot and needed a bowl of ice cream! What an emergency.... I guess to a 6 yr old it is. haha





So after I get up from my nap my sister told me she had bad sticky runny poop all on her butt and tail, so she is still cleaning out I guess. I hope that she is ok, since she has had it all day like that. We got her up and washed her tail and behind and her udders really good. While I was outside the vet called me back to check on Summer. I was shocked! I have never had a vet do that before! They said that the Dr would call me if he was concerned about the poo.

So I feel better knowing that the vet is aware of everything and on call for me.





So still thick sticky sloppy cow pie poo, and her entire rear end is jello, so super loose. Still pretty much the same shade of red and still cant express any milk. So some good signs and some not so good signs.... I don't know what to think! Im just going to watch watch watch! Im soooo ready for this to be over with!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 28, 2013)

Yep, sounds like it won't be much longer, she will probably wait until you sit down for something to eat



my girls loved doing that


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 28, 2013)

Diane, you dont have a camera either??

Renee if thats what gets her going let me go fix myself something to eat... I am getting hungry!


----------



## countrymini (Mar 28, 2013)

:ThumbUp








This is exciting news to wake up to! Hope all goes well and can''t wait to see this rascal!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 28, 2013)

LOL!! Diane I know what you mean - except that we did get a camera set up for a couple of years 5 years ago (now daughter parks herelf in the horsebox in the barn right next to the stalls), but before those couple of years with the cameras, it was some 50 odd years of foaling down mares by staying awake and watching!!

Sounds as though she's very close - praying for an easy delivery of a healhy little bubs!


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 28, 2013)

WOW! I feel much better now! LOL I kinda felt like a bad horse mom for not having one! Only because of myself, no one else. Although, it sure would be nice...


----------



## Eagle (Mar 28, 2013)

Mindy good lord you are far from a bad horsey mum, cams just mean more sleep.


----------



## Callie (Mar 28, 2013)

Want me to bring my trailer and we can ride her around some of our back roads? Maybe that would shake that beautiful filly out. I have been checking my phone and this site all day long hoping something will happen so you can get some sleep tonight.


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 28, 2013)

Callie, HAHA Thats funny!! Im so sorry I missed your call today! I was taking a nap. Nothing new so far, but I will be sure and keep you updated.

My sister wants to be watching with me so badly, but she has a 9 month old baby and a 2 year old. It would be fun if she was with me watching at night. But the human babies come first!

Summer is just out in her pasture eating away, like nothings happening. Shes making wonder......maybe she wont have it tonight.....

She has been doing funny stuff from about 10 pm to 1 am this whole month, so maybe that means thats the time period she will have it.... HOPE HOPE HOPE!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 28, 2013)

Mindy you are doing perfectly for your sweet girl, she couldn't ask for better attention!





Think this is what Diane was referring to - family evening of cards, with the table between our horsebox and the mare's stalls in daughter's partner's cow barn. Two foals already born, waiting for the small bay to produce hers (she did, but 3 days later!) Other possibly in foal mares wandering around - no they proved empty in the end! Pic of expected foal in a following post.


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 28, 2013)

That is awesome!! I need a set-up like that!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 28, 2013)

Sorry these and the previous pics are so dark, the lights in the barn are not that bright and I only had my phone.

Here's what the little bay produced - her first colt - 3 previous fillies.

Also a couple of pics of my old girl that even the vet thought was about to produce (we did so want one more foal from her, but no, she was empty!!)










Keeping my fingers crossed for you tonight!


----------



## Liz k (Mar 28, 2013)

O my Mindy, you need tell to tell yours not to follow in Bree's hoof prints and go ahead and have this lil one......I keep checking back thinking I'd see a post of ITS FINALLY HERE but nooooooo, come on girls lets get this show on the road.......


----------



## amystours (Mar 28, 2013)

*little emoticon with tapping foot* (since I can't get them on my phone)

I've been gone ALLLLLLL DAY, and we are STILL waiting?? Summer girl, you're gonna burn the baby if you bake it too much longer!!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 28, 2013)

I've got little ones too... Three boys- 10, 7, and 3. My mare IS my 3 yo's fault! He had to go and fall in love with Sadie the exact moment I was going to sell her for my mother.



In the end, he was right!


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 28, 2013)

I know and the news is not encouraging, She now has less red and is pooping apples again after having the most runny, sticky, cow pie poop all day, so much so I had to wash her butt and tail!!





























Im going to go ahead and post pictures, but I must say I am truly depressed right now. Im really feeling like giving up and going to bed and not getting up one single time and look at her, even if I wake up!


----------



## amystours (Mar 28, 2013)

Well, if the foal would just turn its head, maybe it could see a little light at the end of that tunnel there and fall out!!

She's looking soooo relaxed. Still can't get any milk? Anything at all you can test??


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 28, 2013)

Nope! Not a single drop out of those Dolly Partons

And I'm so tired that while I was taking a shower I grabbed the conditioner instead of the shampoo, poured a big ole handful and put it right on top of my head and couldnt figure out why it wasnt lathering up! This is just getting ridiculous!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 28, 2013)

I feel like giving up too. I feel a sore throat starting and I've had this head ache for two days. We both desperately need sleep, but I know that we'd regret it if we missed it. I don't have a camera up either. Been trying to get one, but I gave up on that today. I'm so burnt out. You have got to be worse than me as I've only been up a lot the last couple of nights. You've been at it all month.


----------



## amystours (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm not trying to tell ya HOW to do it or anything, but have you tried washing her udder with warm, warm water, and a slight bump to the udder every now and then? Like a baby would bump? Some mares (and people! ) need a little help with "let down".

Lord knows it wasn't me when I had all my kids. I would be in Walmart or something, and if I heard someone ELSE'S kid start squalling, it was like Niagra Falls with me!! I had to be careful, because I would choke my kids sometimes when it came out so fast!

Sorry, may have been TMI, but it just kinda came out, lol


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 28, 2013)

Viola, Im so sorry! This is just sad! I wish everyone who is so tired and sick that there mare will foal and with no problems and give us worry warts some relief!

At least we have Amy who never ceases to make me laugh!! I will try the bump thing, and I was the same way with my kids! A jersey cow had nothing on me! I was the same way in the store too, I would hear a kid cry and I would be like OH NO!!! Then came the flood! I choked my kids all the time, poor little guys!


----------



## amystours (Mar 28, 2013)

Hahaha!!! Funny thing is, I'm not even a "blessed" woman...I'm barely a B, but my 12 year old daughter is almost a full C!!!! WHAT are they putting in the water around here???

Hope yall both feel better soon!! Try to catch a catnap when yall can, and suck down the chicken soup!!


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks Amy!


----------



## RelentlessMinis (Mar 29, 2013)

Hey Mindy!

Hope your girl is getting close to that time  I can't wait to see the foal! I hope everything goes well and with no issues. I will follow this thread now that I found it!


----------



## JAX (Mar 29, 2013)

While you have that wet warm washcloth out there anyway you might as well clean the tips of her udders too. Some of mine that I cant get milk from had some dirt "plugs" in the tiny little holes of the teats. I learned to hold the nipple with one hand and use the other to lightly rub the debris off the tip, otherwise as I was trying to rub the teat would bend and I was just getting the sides of the nipples. Not always but sometimes that is what is keeping you from getting any milk. Good luck!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 29, 2013)

Morning all! Now I know that I'm old fashioned and way behind the times, but here we have never tested milk! Years ago I was told to never 'fiddle' with a mare's udder/teats and that the tiny piece of sticky substance on the end of the teats was a natural 'stopper' to prevent dirt or infection getting up into the udder. Things, of course, have moved on and ideas change, plus there are thousands and thousands of folk now testing their mare's milk with no problem, but I still dont do it!

Just telling you this so you dont feel that something must be wrong because you cant get any milk from Summer or that you are doing something wrong, so just relax - Summer will produce all the milk her baby needs once she foals.






Really hoping she foals for you very soon!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 29, 2013)

any updates Mindy


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 29, 2013)

Good Morning all! The update is that there is no update!





Summer, Bree and Sadie have all decided to play a little game on us and see who can hold out the longest!! They are just such a hoot!





Kelbi! So glad you could join in on the roller coaster ride! Kelbi now owns the daddy to Summers baby, Texas Angels Hot Shot! She is doing so awesome with him and I'm so proud of both of them!!

Hi Jax! Yesterday I washed her udders really really good, but not sure how good I got the tips, I will try that today.

Anna! Yes, I need to relax! I love old fashioned and see the good in both sides. For me, IMO, I need to just make sure she is clean, she does get super itchy when all that stuff collects in the middle, I call it Mountain Goo, haha, and then just leave it alone.

Diane, Thanks for all your support and help through all of my worries and stresses!

I will post more pictures here in a bit of her this morning. I think it will be a big help to others with maiden mares in the future, just to show how unpredictable they can be, and they can really fool you and keep you on your toes!! And maybe, just MAYBE you guys will see something that I'm missing!


----------



## lexischase (Mar 29, 2013)

Any changes in her at all?! I was really hoping to wake up to a foal!


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 29, 2013)

Here are pictures from this morning... I dont personally see any changes, but maybe you can??


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 29, 2013)

I compared the picture of her side from Pg. 20 to the picture of her side today, and I do see a difference there. She looks to me that she has dropped!



 

i tried to post them side by side here, but it wouldn't let me. I don't know why...


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 29, 2013)

Morning Viola! How was your night? Are you feeling any better today? How is Sadie??

I hope your right in that she has dropped! Her tummy does look a little different to me today.


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 29, 2013)

here is the comparison...

first pic is last night and second is this morning


----------



## Eagle (Mar 29, 2013)

It looks like baby has moved back a bit which is why her vulva isn't so red.


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 29, 2013)

Renee, So what does that mean then? Is it trying to get into position? Sorry if I sound so dumb! LOL


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 29, 2013)

Progress! Yess!

I'm doing pretty good. I had the baby monitor next to my head all night so I was able to get some restful sleep while still hearing any movement. I found her eating to be soothing to me. It was when she just stood there and slept that made me go check on her! She has free access to the rest of her pasture. I at least woke up in a good mood!

I keep going back to the picture TargetsMom posted http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=129193&page=2 for reference. As for the position, moving forward means getting into position.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 29, 2013)

No don't panic




In the first pic you can see her tummy is still very round, what we are looking for is a V that will slowly move forward.

When I wrote "baby has moved back" I wasn't clear and I apologise. If you look at the second pic the pointing bit is by the fence post, once that pointing part moves forward the foal will come.

Ok so I am confusing myself here, let alone you! Diane HELP


----------



## Eagle (Mar 29, 2013)

Yes this helps describe what I was trying to say

/monthly_02_2013/post-3664-0-88677000-1361936692_thumb.jpg /monthly_03_2013/post-45156-0-49722700-1364572524_thumb.jpg

see how the lowest part of her tummy is forward compared to Summer's tummy.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank heavens for everyone on this board!


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 29, 2013)

Yes, ok, so were you saying that her tummy has moved a bit more forward or back? Lol! Sometimes reading what we are trying to say is difficult! I'm still trying to learn, so not trying to frustrate you!





She still doesn't "look" ready to me, but again I'm still trying to get an eye for it!

Viola, so glad you got some rest last night and that you are feeling better today!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 29, 2013)

I said back as in away from hooha






Stupid me and think it isn't even wineoclock





Anyway she is making progress.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 29, 2013)

I have been working on a translation for 5 hours and it has burnt what little gray matter was left


----------



## Eagle (Mar 29, 2013)

Diane that is a poilite way to say "shut up, you are confusing the girls"





Anyway as usual the Prof has explained perfectly so I am climbing to my corner


----------



## shorthorsemom (Mar 29, 2013)

Check out the photos on Crayonbox miniatures website for signs of foaling. She has some awesome photos showing udder and vulva and discusses mucus plug and descriptions as to how to test the milk. Most excellent website for foaling signs and what to look for. good luck!


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 29, 2013)

Poor Renee! Im sorry! I get what your saying now. Don't got to your corner!! LOL

Diane, she still has a little more to move that point closer to the front then is what your saying.

Thanks for the website reference shorthorsemom!

She is still the same this afternoon, her poo is kinda a mushy apple type... nothing like yesterday. I still don't understand what happened yesterday with her poo, kinda strange. She also still has lots of resistance in her tail.... I think we got another day or two, but maybe she will surprise me.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 29, 2013)

When she starts acting funny, you'll know... I don't remember, is she itching much at all? My mare didn't at all and now, she's trying to rub through the fence!


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 29, 2013)

Yes, she has about knocked the fence down scratching her rear!!

I have been reading through Anna's post from last year.... This caught my attention a bit!

"OK here are the first pics. Interestingly Prue's colour inside her vulva did NOT change from salmon pink!"





 .


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 29, 2013)

SummerTime said:


> Yes, she has about knocked the fence down scratching her rear!!
> 
> I have been reading through Anna's post from last year.... This caught my attention a bit!
> 
> ...


Oh, my gosh!!! No wonder it caught your attention! It's got mine too! YIKES!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 29, 2013)

Hey, do you happen to have that link? I'd like to read it too...


----------



## blazingstarranch (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello! I hope you're hanging in there! I'm sure you're just exhausted, so are we! It's great seeing all your pics, so helpful! I wonder if Babydoll will give us all the signs or not. Vickie never had a lost mucous plug, red vulva or diarrhea. She had good milk, no wax, her "V" was not even quite right-way back from center. They definitely keep us all guessing but you're in good company!


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 29, 2013)

Here ya go Viola! I hope it works, let me know if it doesnt and I will try again. http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=129463&do=findComment&comment=1482858

Diane, that makes a lot of sense... thankfully I have had Summer since she was 10 months old, so we have bonded really well. She is an interesting mini, but aren't they all! She is more of your old style mini, which I really like, I think the new style mini is pretty, but I like how my girl can work! She is the perfect size for driving and she is so much fun to drive. I hope everything goes good with having the baby, I really love my Summer time.

Blazingstar, I'm hanging in here! But barely!! I have the worst cold!! UGGHHH, such bad timing! Your mare really didnt have many signs at all huh?? Thats amazing! Did you get to be there for the birth or did you miss it?

Here are updated pics from tonight! Pretty boring.....


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks Diane!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank you! My mare changed color fast (less than 2 hrs), but it was her behavior that told me. Where you've had Summer since she was 10 mos, I'm pretty darn sure you'll notice weird behavior from her! It would be awesome if both our mares foaled tonight!


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 29, 2013)

It would be awesome! Maybe I should run around the yard naked while singing a baby be born song in some kind of Indian type singing, maybe she will foal then!! Hahaha. Wow that was really dumb, I should go to bed now.


----------



## Liz k (Mar 29, 2013)

Summer if you go to marestare and hit live cams hit L and look for ladykminiatures and hit the apple icon you can view ant cam from your iPad....


----------



## lexischase (Mar 30, 2013)

Update?!


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 30, 2013)

Nothing here =(


----------



## Liz k (Mar 30, 2013)

SummerTime said:


> Nothing here =(


Yep I think we have the twins...lol they must pop sometime, and that day will be party time........


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 30, 2013)

Yes Liz, I think you are right... I know I will be partying when this baby is born and then as soon as I take my first sip of my wine I'll be out like a light and hopefully sleep for about 12 hours!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 30, 2013)

SummerTime said:


> Yes Liz, I think you are right... I know I will be partying when this baby is born and then as soon as I take my first sip of my wine I'll be out like a light and hopefully sleep for about 12 hours!









Poor girl! (lets not tell her that she will be sitting up for nights cooing over her beautiful new baby)


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 30, 2013)

That thought's been going through my head too...



Once baby comes, we can't sleep 'cause were gawking over it 



​ and when we do sleep, we'll wake up every hour due to habit!


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 30, 2013)

HAHA, SO TRUE!!

Once again.... More boring pictures! We are at day 349











only thing I can think of different is that udder is very tight and warm, sooooo u guys seeing anything???


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks Diane, you are always so sweet.


----------



## amystours (Mar 31, 2013)

She is, isn't she?





How's little mama? Still wanting to keep her treasure all to herself?


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 31, 2013)

Oh she's so nearly there!! Just got to dot the i's and cross the t's and she'll be good to go!


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 31, 2013)

Good morning all,

Summer did not have her baby last night...anyone surprised?????? LOL although this morning she is more red and has loose poo again. We have some pretty bad storms headed our way this morning. She will probably foal during these storms... That would just be about right!


----------



## weerunner (Mar 31, 2013)

I feel for you. It's so hard when they drag it out like this. But it will all be over soon


----------



## amystours (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes ma'am, and after they pass through your area and you get your foal, thise same storms will pass through here and I'll get mine, lol

They look like they will be some pretty nasty storms, so stay safe!! Exactly what part of East Texas are you from? I wanna keep an eye on your weather! I remember you said you were about three hours away. Cinnamon came from just south of Fort Worth, from Cleburne.

Anyhoo, hold the fort down, grab a nap when ya can!! Have some more chicken soup, and feel better soon!!!


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks Amy!

I'm about 30 min north of Tyler. Looks like the really bad parts of the storm are missing us, but we are getting some hail right now. Storms are a lot scarier when your in a RV!! Lol

Summer is just standing in her barn like nothings going on!


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 31, 2013)

My sister and I need to come visit you and go for a carriage ride!! My sister used to work for a lady who had a carriage business, she loved it. She is totally coo coo for drafts! And she loved driving, so thats why she got a min to train to drive and then pulled me into this crazy mini world! Lol

We would love to come meet all your workers! Lol


----------



## amystours (Mar 31, 2013)

Oh, you must come!!! It's a beautiful little town here, the oldest in the entire Louisiana Purchase!!

One of my very dear friends is in Tyler. She's going to school for an ultrasound tech, I believe.

Can't imagine nasty weather in an RV...that last hurricane threat we had, I hitched my truck to my 5th wheel camper so that it wouldn't flip it over...after all that, the storm dissipated and we just got a little breeze from it.

The two pinto minis I have are trained to drive. I haven't hitched them to anything, but have ground driven them a few times. They came from Hattiesburg, and have always driven as a team. The gelding needs some work, because the guy we got them from said his tree had broken and snapped him in the leg pretty bad, so he's really spooky and needs work.


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 31, 2013)

Awww poor little fella!

Do you do weddings too? My sister and I had an awesome idea, we didn't get to do it sadly, but when we had our haflingers we wanted to train them to drive as a team and them we had our minis, Summer and Sunny, they are half brother and sister, to drive as a team. And we wanted to do weddings where the big boys had the groom and bride and the minis had the flower girl and ring bearer. I think we could have done really good with it!! I've never seen anyone around here do that.


----------



## amystours (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes!! Do weddings OFTEN, lol. I usually use Sampson for weddings, but one of the Haflingers is pretty well behaved as well. Depending on how Bud (Clydesdale) does, we may start using him for weddings. We need a white (okay, light light grey) Percheron for that purpose. Dale would be perfect, but he's old and boney now, lol.

Here's Sampson looking a little scraggly with the vis a vis we use for weddings:






This is my daughter ground driving Ike, the retired Haffie:






And here's me ground driving Sammy and Sally. This was hard because we hadn't dragged the ground smooth yet:


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 31, 2013)

Awww!!!! Love love love them!! That is so cool! We must come for a visit!

Well the storms came and gone, and did not produce a baby. These aren't baby producing storms I'm afraid Amy.


----------



## amystours (Mar 31, 2013)

Oh no!!! We like the baby producing storms better!! Haha!

The line is now hitting Mansfield, which is about 35 minutes north of us. I'm getting alerts on my phone that the lightning is 17 miles away. Maybe it won't be quite as bad as they say. I'm a wuss when it comes to bad weather.


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 31, 2013)

Here is some updated pictures.... She is more red, but shes been that way before and it has come and gone, so who knows if its here to stay this time. Her tummy looks different to me but maybe I'm just making it up?? IDK anymore!! LOL Her bag is tight tight tight, and very warm to the touch, even though I really have to watch her, she really wants to get me when I touch them, poor girl, I'm just driving her crazy and I think she is paying me back by hanging on to the little fella!! She has been pooping small amounts of slightly formed but still mushy poop this morning.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi there, I hope you had a good Easter day. She is starting to look very interesting, I really don't think it will be long now.


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 31, 2013)

Renee, Im much to curious of a person to not ask what you mean by interesting!! Please tell me more!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 31, 2013)

hehehe I should have known better



She is starting to get everything into order, the changes from this mornings pics are slight but they are changes.

/monthly_03_2013/post-45156-0-21707100-1364691173_thumb.jpg/monthly_03_2013/post-45156-0-44799800-1364752739_thumb.jpg

/monthly_03_2013/post-45156-0-73264700-1364691243_thumb.jpg/monthly_03_2013/post-45156-0-97106400-1364752725_thumb.jpg


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 31, 2013)

Yeah, she's moved forward and has filled in more. I don't know how on earth you've been holding up so long.

Here's a page that I like that puts dates onto about when things happen. It keeps helping me have hope...:

http://www.horseinfo.com/info/faqs/faqbreedingQ5.html


----------



## amystours (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks, Viola! I know that's just a guideline, but it certainly helps put things in perspective.


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks Renee! Thanks for putting up with me! =D

Thanks Viola for the web site!! How many days is Sadie now? How is she doing?


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 31, 2013)

Love the pics of your driving/long reining horses Amy!!

Mindy, I know we keep saying "she's nearly there", but it really is difficult with these girls most of the time and it is better to warn folk that their mare 'might' be about to produce, than to have them miss the birth! That said, your pretty little lady IS fast moving in the right direction, in fact she may well foal tonight as things can change very quickly, but if not then I would guess that another day or two and you will see that long awaited baby!





Of course I say this by looking at your pics and listening to what you say - not quite the same as being there and getting a hands on inspection/observation. I would now just be keeping an eye on her vulva colour and also on her teats - she has a 'classic' udder there so it is perfectly possible that she will do the final 'teat fill with milk' a few hours before she foals.

Not long now and you will be able to SLEEEEEEEEP again - that's if you can keep your eye off the beautiful baby she's been cooking for you!


----------



## Callie (Mar 31, 2013)

I am home so just call if you need anything I could do.


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks Callie, its so nice to know that you are not far from me if we need some help!

Anna, oh Anna how I do love thee! So practical and full of wisdom!! You couldn't have summed it up better!! I'm thinking mayyyyybe tonight, but its looking more like another day or two, thats just my gut! These girls seem to like to surprise us, so I'm going to keep on keepin on! Her udder is so tight, warm to the touch and tonight her nipples seemed like they are filling up... but not 100% sure as she did not want me touching them at ALL! Her vulva is a shade darker also. And what is sleep again?? Maybe I should go look that word up in the dictionary!! LOL

Of course everyone knows I will update in the morning!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 1, 2013)

Sleep: 1. A condition of rest for the body and mind at regular times, during which the eyes stay closed, and there is dreaming. 2. Any state like sleep, as a comma.





I couldn't remember either, so I went ahead and looked it up!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 1, 2013)

It's a colt! Born at 11:15 this morning and I was there for the whole thing and helped deliver!! Here is my gorgeous little boy! I can't get the picture to turn right on the phone, so as soon as I can pull myself away from him I will post lots of pictures from my computer and all the details of the birth!!!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Apr 1, 2013)

Congratulations, what a little doll!


----------



## KLM (Apr 1, 2013)

Congratulations!!! What a cutie... even sideways!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 1, 2013)

WOO HOO!! Mindy - many congratulations!! Well done Summer!!

















We said tonight didn't we? LOL!! He's adorable - cant wait for some dried out pics and ALL the details. I'm so thrilled that you were there, well done you, you deserve a big medal!!

((((HUGS))))


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 1, 2013)

Congradulations, see the wait was worth it.


----------



## atotton (Apr 1, 2013)

congratulations!


----------



## lexischase (Apr 1, 2013)

SO EXCITING! Congratulations Mindy and Summer!! What a gorgeous colt, now you must bombard us with a million photos of mom and baby! Pleaseeeeee?!

So happy you were there and all went well.

Do you have a name picked out? Cant wait to hear all about the birth!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 1, 2013)

Well done Mindy, you did good





CONGRATULATIONS. What a clever girl Summer is



I can't wait for more pics.


----------



## Liz k (Apr 1, 2013)

CONGRATS mindy and summer......see I told you summer would foal before Bree.....mindy he's such a cutie can't wait for the dry pics...lol now it's my turn...


----------



## JAX (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh congrats! Just think, you will be able to sleep tonight! Maybe even in your own bed!!



LOL He is a cutie too


----------



## ratzo155 (Apr 1, 2013)

Congrats!!! What a cutie.


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone!! I managed to pull myself away for a few minutes so I could post some right side up pics for you!

Thanks to all that have been so helpful and supportive and helped keep me going when I was ready to give up! So here is how things went:

Woke up every 30 minutes checking her last night.... NOTHING happened... So this morning I get up, feed, let her out in her paddock and go in the house. My oldest son has been running a fever for 10 days now and so I called to make him a Drs app. They set it for 11:10. Ok so I call my awesome sister (whose little girl is now also sick running fever) to ask her if she can keep an eye on Summer while I take the boys to the DR. So I take a shower, get ready to go, run out to check on Summer and she is under the cedar tree just standing there, but covered in sweat. I knew she was in labor. She was still a light pink vulva, and looked pretty much the same as yesterday. She takes off running to the barn, which was odd! I watched her and she started rolling, getting up, eating a bite and pawing all the classic things... It is April Fools day, so I figured she probably fooling me! NOPE! I call the Dr office and tell them whats going on, (that was a strange explanation and conversation!LOL) call my sister, she comes down. I call the vet and let them know what going on. Then about an hour passed and her water breaks, I have my sister call the vet and let them know. We see a bubble, its WHITE!!! YAYAYAYAY!! Then here comes one foot then the next foot, then a nose with a tongue hanging out which sent me into crazy land! LOL She had a little bit of a hard time with that bulbous noggin he has, I had to help her pull him out. I was a nervous wreck, my sister helped so much keeping me calm. Then the little guy slid right out! He was trying to stand right away, and stood up even before Summer. He is so pretty and very sweet. And I'm beside myself with excitement on top of being exhausted and sick! LOL

He was born at 11:20! So thank goodness I took her sweating seriously and did not go to the DR!!

But he is here and my month long of no sleep payed off, even though she had it in the day. (so much better and so thankful that she did)

Not sure on a name yet, his color did surprise me! And for some reason I want to call him Silver, but I'm not sure yet. I had Sandy picked out too, but I'm not convinced just yet.

Jax I will be sleeping in my own bed!!! Hopefully I wont wake up out of habit now!

Summer did really good, but she did tear just a little on each side.






Here are lots of Pictures and plenty more to come!

Cotton thinks this is her baby and she is beside herself with excitement. It is really sweet!

A note about the signs: Summer never did wax or was I able to get milk from her. Her vulva never really got to dark but was a shade more pin k. I never really saw a front of center belly, but I do have before pictures from this morning that I will post for new ones like me!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh the pictures are fabulous. Isn't he just a little gem and Summer looks every inch the proud Momma. Love that pic of her and him where he has his legs crossed - and the one of your huge smile!! Thank goodness you didn't go to the doctors!!

Hope the two 'sick' children are feeling better very soon!!

More pics soon please! Enjoy your sleep!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 1, 2013)

Am I glad to finally see this cheesy grin

/monthly_04_2013/post-45156-0-27262200-1364845526_thumb.jpg










Well done Mindy, you did it


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 1, 2013)

Congratulations!!! He's a doll. So glad you got to be there for his birth and he's arrived safe and sound. You must be thrilled.


----------



## SugaryCharm (Apr 1, 2013)

*Congratulations!!*








Glad to read that your persistent, careful monitoring paid off!



Love the pics; he is a beautiful boy! Summer deserves an extra hug for sure. Enjoy your sleep!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 1, 2013)

YEAH, YEAH, YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 1, 2013)

Ok Viola and Kay and Lexi and Amy and..... Who am I forgetting??? I'm sure I'm forgetting someone! OH Bonny!! Has Dream foaled yet??? It's y'all's turn!! I will be here to congratulate you guys soon I'm sure!!


----------



## amystours (Apr 1, 2013)

OMG!! OMG!! OMG!!!! I missed it!!!!! I just got done with trolley tours I've had all day!!! So I haven't even had time to check in!!!

OMG! Congrats!! Soooooo glad to hear all went well!!!!

Super excited for you! !! Tell little Mama she did good, and give that precious baby a squeeze from me!!!

Now I guess you'll go away and we won't hear from you.



remember we need pics!!!!


----------



## Jade10 (Apr 1, 2013)

Congratulations he is so cute, cannot wait to see more pictures


----------



## crisco41 (Apr 1, 2013)

Certainly worth waiting for.!! So cute. Congrads to you all and so glad you were there. Don't forget to keep an eye on my JJ. Maybe she will be next...............................................................................................

year! LOL


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 1, 2013)

LOL!! Yall make me laugh! But I want to cry at the same time.... my what an emotional day!!!














Amy, I'm not going anywhere!! I have to see the rest of these babies be born and help you guys!! HAHA, Well pretend like I know what I'm talking about anyway!!

Ok, LAST PICTURES OF TUMMIES, HOOHA'S, BOOBIES AND THE LIKE!!!! I have done my duty! LOL But I wanted new ones looking for help and answers to see what Summer looked like right before she went into labor. I didn't have time to post them this morning, so I will post them now, and from here on out nothing but ADORABLE cute baby horse!





These were taken 3 hours before labor


----------



## cassie (Apr 1, 2013)

yippee!!! Summer had her baby!

















little man! what a lovely little colt she has had for you! and he looks to be a silver also



love me a silver! what a beautiful uprite little colt he is well done!

sounds like you handled it expertly. well done to you! hope you are getting a lovely big restful sleep tonight!





so excited that its all gone well for you!

can't wait for some more piccies


----------



## cassie (Apr 1, 2013)

sorry posting at the same time lol not all mares will get the massive V or get wax... my mare did get the wax but she didn't have the massive V that some get... when I go home for lunch I'll try find the pictures of my girl before she had Finn.

congrats again!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Apr 1, 2013)

Congratulations






Well done Summer and very well done Mindy






. He is adorable. {{{{HUGS}}}} to you and summer and the little one. Isn't it just the most wonderful feeling to bring a new life into this world?






. Hope you are getting some well deserved sleep.


----------



## JAX (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh yes he is a handsome boy! Looks to me like a silver black ( aka silver dapple).


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you everyone!!!! You guys are so nice!!

More Pictures!!!! YAY Here he is more dry and fluffy!

Meeting his brothers







Summer & Smokey




Taking a nap


JPG]


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh my gosh! How neat! I bet your kids adore him!


----------



## lexischase (Apr 1, 2013)

I just LOVE him!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh those pictures are just fabulous! Summer certainly is one very sweet and generous mare - lots of mares can be very protective of their new babies, and there she is sharing him with the family, bless her.





Keep the pictures coming, we are going to need regular updates as the days pass!





And dont you dare leave us - as a world wide forum we have foals arriving all year round and there are going to be many folks who will need your support (and sympathy) as they struggle with the long wait for those babies to be born - you have certainly 'been there, done it and got the T shirt' as they say!! LOL!! Well done you!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 1, 2013)

LOL Anna! I will be here! Promise! Wearing my t shirt loud and proud!! Although tonight I think I owe it to myself to GO TO BED!!! LOL I SOOO hope I don't wake up in a panic thinking I need to check on Summer, I already have done it a couple of times during the day today!! LOL

I need to read that definition of sleep that Viola posted for me again and then hit the hay as they say, yes ma'am! LOL


----------



## cassie (Apr 2, 2013)

oh he is soo cute! congrats again, what a good girl Summer is! and he is too cute!

makes me wish I had a foal or two due this year...




oh well next year


----------



## Eagle (Apr 2, 2013)

What great pics Mindy



I see you refer to the boys as Smokey's brothers so I take it you are now MUM ??



ok we will let you be mummy for a while



You must in the meantime post pics but you are officially aloud maternity leave for a few weeks to play with "your" baby but then you have to come straight back


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 2, 2013)

big congrats on your handsome new guy


----------



## amystours (Apr 2, 2013)

I miss you, Mindy!!! Hope Summer and little man are doing awesome!!!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm still here!! No need to miss me Amy!!! On the other hand it is nice to be missed! =D

I SOOOOO slept good last night!! That might be mean, Sorry!!!! But seriously starting March 1st, I did not sleep through the night the entire month, so I have to say that sleeping all through the night and no more worrying was really awesome!

I'm still battleing this sickness, and my house was a total DISASTER, so I got my house cleaned today. But it was soooo hard not to get stuck watching Smokey and Summer today! They got to go out in there paddock and get lots of exercise, I have lots of pictures I will post later, I'm on my 100 year old IPad and I can't post pictures from it. I just wanted to sit in the middle of the pasture and watch them all day!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 3, 2013)

Welcome to the world of "my life is caos" Mindy



My hubby would ask me what I had been doing all day cos there was never a cooked meal or a clean house during foaling season, I would say "I have been down working at the stables all day" and he would say "you mean you have been sitting in the middle of the field looking at the babies"



No wonder he walked out


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 3, 2013)

Congratulations on your new beautiful colt!! I'm behind on posting. I'm sure your kids are thrilled with him too.


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 3, 2013)

More Pictures!!
















Peek a BOO I see you!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 3, 2013)

I just love this one!

/monthly_04_2013/post-45156-0-85600500-1365021034.jpg


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh congratulations! We had ours foal the same day. April fools day baby. Yes.. now we can get caught up on our rest. He is a beautiful colt.


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 3, 2013)

Yep! I fully expect a FOOLISH little colt!! LOL


----------



## amystours (Apr 3, 2013)

How SWEEEEETTT!!!!! I love them!!!

Renee, if I don't start doing some more laundry and putting supper back on the table, I'm gonna have one walk out on me too!!! Lol

I can't help it...so scared I'll miss everything and something will go wrong, especially with her history!!

Post all the pics you feel you need to!!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 3, 2013)

I LOVE all your pictures!!! I'd be sitting with them all day too.


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks!!





MountainWoman is that a Parelli ball I see in your profile picture??


----------



## Eagle (Apr 3, 2013)

Mindy those balls are great, my chips love them. Check this boy out:


I bought my ball from a sports shop Decathalon, it is a work out ball for your abbs lol


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 3, 2013)

My gosh, he's so adorable! The pictures are wonderful!!


----------



## blazingstarranch (Apr 3, 2013)

He's going to be such a looker! Definitely a silver, I would hazard a guess at silver black...and such a proud mama too! Congrats!!!!


----------



## chandab (Apr 3, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 4, 2013)

More Pictures!!! I took these this morning....

























Summer is already getting her figure back!




And Pinky, one of my fluffy kittys, she wanted in on the picture taking!


----------



## amystours (Apr 4, 2013)

Awwww!!! Looky how SWEET!!! And I LOVE that cat!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 4, 2013)

/monthly_04_2013/post-45156-0-02901300-1365090675.jpg

He needs to come and live with me


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 4, 2013)

I just love his extremely hairy fuzzy little ears!!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 4, 2013)

Those are what took so long to cook


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 9, 2013)

Yall look at this poor baby! I want to save her! Her hooves look like skis, and it says she is due to foal in 3 weeks but look how front and center her tummy is!!! Ahhh... its stressing me out!

http://easttexas.craigslist.org/grd/3732800779.html


----------



## amystours (Apr 9, 2013)

Omg...I'm hitching up the trailer!! Dang, I feel for her...


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 9, 2013)

Amy! Really?? Yes!! You should come get her!! Her and cinnamon could be foaling buddies!

Do you think she has foundered or just hasn't had her feet trimmed like ever!? They look so bad to me!


----------



## crisco41 (Apr 9, 2013)

i'd go get her if I was close. She is cute:>) I am finding..they all are cute:>(


----------



## amystours (Apr 9, 2013)

I better not...I don't really have a place to keep her separated. We just got a dividing fence up between Cin and Sammy and Sally. They were being ugly to her.

I just showed my mother...she wants her too! She said where are we gonna put all these little horses?? Haha!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah



I feel so bad for her! I'm having a mini panic attack! LOL no pun intended!


----------



## amystours (Apr 9, 2013)

Mom said if I can sell Sammy and Sally, we can go get her, lol. Sammy and Sally pull as a team, and we haven't really worked them since Cinnamon came around.


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 9, 2013)

LOL! I know! My sister and I are trying to figure out what to do. Neither of us need another one of ANYTHING!! LOL And Summer almost did me in having Smokey! Now I'm talking about doing it all over again??? Im so nuts! NUTS NUTS NUTS!!!











OH I got it! Ill go get her and keep her for you until you sell Sammy and Sally!


----------



## amystours (Apr 9, 2013)

How far are you from Tyler?


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 9, 2013)

20 minutes


----------



## amystours (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh, you're sooooo close!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 9, 2013)

Come on girls - go rescue that sweet little girl!! Seriously, I wish you could manage to do something for her, she's a nice looking lass.


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 9, 2013)

Any one want to sponsor this little gal?? LOL


----------



## amystours (Apr 9, 2013)

Dang it!!! We need her like we need a hole in our head!!! Neighbor just came down and is trying to give away a 7 week old purebred Chihuahua...I'll trade her for this girl!!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 9, 2013)

You girls are so funny! I'd probably do the same thing though!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 9, 2013)

More like crazy nutso's!! LOL


----------



##  (Apr 9, 2013)

Twenty minutes away! Go get that beautiful girl!!

Her feet haven't been done -- is what I believe. And she looks to be homozygous for tobiano. For $350 -- I'd do it in a heartbeat! She needs love...poor little momma.....what a pretty little mare. Come on....go get her!!!!

We'll help you watch.....what's one more precious little baby to help to the ground? We'd love to help!

Are you feeling the "pressure" yet?.....


----------



## crisco41 (Apr 9, 2013)

If we can get a foal train near to nashville I will take her

Now remember ladies..It takes 5 mini's to be a full horse!


----------



## cassie (Apr 9, 2013)

oh gosh how sad, poor little girl!

she is stunning! I would go and get her to if I lived so close!! poor sweet little thing, she should be got sooner rather then later to so you can get her in the best condition possible before her baby arrives





(feeling the pressure yet?) lol... we will definitley help watch her foal! (hint hint marestare here we come!)

poor sweet little baby.

I hate how many stories there are of this kind of thing at the moment



so so truly horrible to see


----------



##  (Apr 9, 2013)

Especially knowing that if they can't be bothered to get her hooves trimmed -- can you imagine the other things they are NOT doing for a mare so close to foaling?

Just breaks my heart! Such a pretty little momma deserves better. And what a pretty baby she can have. The last time I crossed a black pinto on a buckskin pinto, I got the prettiest little smokey black filly that will never see 29" !! In her new home now, and still missed!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 9, 2013)

OH MAN!!! I'M DYING HERE!!! Ok... my husband already said no, but.... I would give her an amazing home!



I feel so stuck!! I don't know what to do!


----------



## crisco41 (Apr 9, 2013)

well truth be known..there are probably a million more out there just like her that need a home. Some in worse condition. We can not save all...It is tempting...I run into it all the time. Sometimes ya gotta just give the ones you love everything they need and know if this one slips by..there will be another..and another..and another


----------



##  (Apr 9, 2013)

Don't fret. She's a beautiful mare, and it's very sad -- but as has been said, there are so many out there that need homes, that when the time is right, there will be one that needs your special love and attention!

We KNOW you would give her an amazing home, but just go hug the ones you have, and know you're doing the best you can for the ones you have now. I know with my heart I'd try to save them all, but at times we need someone to say no -- just so we can continue to do the best we can for the ones we have.

Thank you for caring so much!


----------



## amystours (Apr 9, 2013)

Awww. We are still talking here...Mom having a "bad" day...she tends to get puppies or a new purse or something. I told her she can just get this one instead! I even offered to use my truck and my diesel!


----------



## cassie (Apr 9, 2013)

aww sorry that it may not work out for her, but as others have said, I'm sure there will be more that will need rescuing.


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 9, 2013)

Awww Poor Mama! Tell her I hope she feels better soon!!

Yes, there are lots that need to be saved... it is soooo sad! Thats how I ended up with a 22 year old TWH... poor guy... worked his whole life then he gets payed by being stuck in a pen with nothing to eat for several months. I wish I had the money to just go snatch her up, I would in a heartbeat.


----------



## amystours (Apr 9, 2013)

Well, like I said in another post, I guess we better concentrate on getting Cinnamon where she needs to be, then maybe we can rescue another.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 10, 2013)

Yes, sadly we cant help them all, but thanks for caring. Lets get Cinnamon's baby safely on the ground and you over your surgery for now Amy, and then maybe you girls can think again - there will always be some little one in need of the perfect home.


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 10, 2013)

Yes, it is so hard to see it and not fix it. But sometimes we have to concentrate and take care of what we have, so that ours don't end up like these neglected ones!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 15, 2013)

Smokey is 2 weeks old today!! Here is a picture of him yesterday playing in the back yard, he decided he really enjoyed hanging out under the trampoline! So cute!










And a new baby chick that hatched! Not nearly as stressful as mini's having babies! LOL


----------



## Eagle (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for the gorgeous pics, I was wondering where you had gotten to. My babies love playing under the trampoline too and If I remember rightly so did Megan's Tink ( Tink is one of our 2012 babies and she turned 1 last week)


----------



##  (Apr 15, 2013)

Glad you're back! WONDERFUL pictures!!! So cute!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey, there you are Mindy!! WOW!! What a handsome little lad - you and Summer must be so very proud of him!





And that little chick is sooooooooooooooooo cute - does it have any bro's or sisters?


----------



##  (Apr 15, 2013)

/monthly_04_2013/post-45156-0-41256800-1366048786_thumb.jpg Such a nice "up-right" boy!!! Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Jade10 (Apr 15, 2013)

He is looking wonderful! and that little chick is soo cute


----------



## cassie (Apr 15, 2013)

naw thats so cute! I never had Finn near our trampoline lol I should try it next time I have some little ones



lol those pictures are sooo very cute!  thanks for sharing can't believe he is two weeks already!!


----------



## atotton (Apr 15, 2013)

Cute!!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone!

Yes... I stole a minute to post some pictures today... I have been so crazy busy trying to catch up on things that I couldn't get done while watching Summer so much! And my boys and I have been working our tooshies off on school! Homeschooling is soooo much work!! But we are almost done for the year.. and early at that! So YEA!!! More time to play with Smokey (and the children of course! Haha)!

Anna, there are 7 baby chicks! So hopefully lots of sisters for the little one I posted!

Here is a little collage I made today of 2 of my cute boys, I hope yall enjoy it!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh that is fabulous - will you be printing it off and hanging it on a wall?


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 16, 2013)

Yes, I think I will put it in his room


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 16, 2013)

That is soooooo adorable!!!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 21, 2013)

Here is a picture of my dachshund Badger. He is now 12 yrs old. I have had him since he was 6 weeks old, before I was married and had kids. He is a great little dog and very protective of his family. I just wanted to share his picture with you guys!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh wow what wonderful pics



They sure do need printing and putting on your wall


----------



##  (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh, what a little cutie!!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 22, 2013)

My sister sent this to me, It made me laugh!


----------



## cassie (Apr 22, 2013)

haha my friend sent it to me also, isn't it hilarious! I can imagine Suzie saying that as she tosses her mane while trotting lol little show off!

how's your baby doing?


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 22, 2013)

He's doing good! But.... He is so sassy, biting, rearing and kicking all ready!! I'm not quite sure if that is normal being so young! Lol

He is 3 weeks old today! I'll post new pics tomorrow


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 22, 2013)

Good, 'cause I wanna see him!


----------



## cassie (Apr 23, 2013)

haha very very normal! does he back into you? I remember Finn used to do that! lol.... has he lay down on you yet? that was another trick of Finn's lol so cute!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes totally normal, just ignore him as it will pass. We do NEED pics of course


----------



##  (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes. Pictures are STILL required!! Especially now since we love to see them growing!

And perfectly normal, as everyone has said. Just shove him out of your space, and he'll get the hang of it!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 23, 2013)

Pictures as promised!










So he has gotten very comfortable!! He reared up and landed in my lap!


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2013)

Such a cutie!!!!!! Just love those "tippy" little ears!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 24, 2013)

aahhhhhhhhhh I just can't get enough of this little guy



Thanks for sharing and keep them coming


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks Diane and Renee! He is so full of personality. He has the tiniest cutest little whinny ever! He whinnies at me every time he sees me. He has discovered that humans are lots of fun! I do have to be careful though, he wants to " Play" and he gets a little rough, so I have been doing what Renee suggested and just kind of shove him away when he gets to be to aggressive. Boy do I have to watch my back though!! He sneak attacks and is just the right height for a good bite on my butt! Lol. He gums me to death, but those little gums hurt! He's starting to get a couple of teeth in now too. I just can't get over how pretty his little face is, and his little legs are so straight.

He also is very manly!! Lol Charley my huge thoroughbred came over to the fence and boy Smokey just perked up, bowed his neck and prances over to him like he was hot stuff, I wish I would have had my camera! It was adorable!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 24, 2013)

When you have your back to him if you hear him coming just reverse into him and lift up a leg as though you are a horse about to kick. You will be surprised at how he freezes in his tracks. If he doesn't get the message the first time give him a little kick down low.


----------



## lexischase (Apr 24, 2013)

LOVE him!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 24, 2013)

Great idea Renee! Thanks!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh he is just sooooooooooooo gorgeous - cute too!! Keep those pictures coming please.


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks Anna! I was wondering if he is really as pretty as I think he is. You know how mommas can be somewhat "blinded" and partial to their babies! Lol!!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 26, 2013)

Here is a little picture story of Smokey and my thoroughbred Charley from this morning.....

(Smokey) "Good Morning...Your quite large sir"




(Charley) "Hey there little shrimp!"




(Smokey) "Who you calling a shrimp??!! Look what I can do! I'm almost as tall as you now!!!" Smokey says in his most manly voice that he could muster up out of that tiny little body.




(Summer) "I don't like this one little bit! Go pick on somebody your own size!" Says Smokey's mom Summer. (Charley) "I was just commenting on how cute the little fella is! Promise!" Charley says defending himself.




(Smokey) "Mom your embarrassing me, I can take care of myself! Did you see how high I reared up at him!?" (Summer) "If I've told you once, I've told you twice! Do not associate with that overgrown beast! He is a freak of nature!"




You would think I have nothing better to do with my time than make up ridiculous stories.....


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 26, 2013)

ROFL yu have me hurting I'm laughing soooo hard!!!!!! LOVE it!!!!!!! Your so funny and that story is awesome!!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 26, 2013)

Girls get the jacket out, we have a nutter on the loose.



Only kidding, I love it!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 26, 2013)

LOL!! Love it! Brilliant!!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 26, 2013)

Yeah.... Bring on the jacket!! I'm ready to go! HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 26, 2013)

Love it!


----------



##  (Apr 26, 2013)

Now THIS was just perfect!!! MORE.....MORE!!!!!!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 26, 2013)

The saga of Smokey and Charley......... to be continued!......... =D


----------



## Never2Mini (Apr 26, 2013)

Aw he is adorable !!!!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks! I think so too!!


----------



## SummerTime (May 8, 2013)

Smokey is 5 weeks old this week! My how time FLIES "AFTER" they are born!

Here he is about to bring me his neat find! Its a branch with leaves on it!! Exciting!




Thank you very much... I always wanted a dead branch with leaves on it!



















'Ee's a wild one 'E is!




Look Out Pinky!













And this is for you Diane!!

"Dear Lord, Please let a tasty little birdy fall out of the sky... I do deserve it...Really... I have been such a good Kitty."


----------



##  (May 8, 2013)

Yes she does!!! She's so pretty she deserves anything she wants!!!

/monthly_05_2013/post-45156-0-15360600-1368046270_thumb.jpg

Those pictures are fabulous!!! He's growing so fast -- but what wonderful pictures of him!!


----------



## AnnaC (May 8, 2013)

Oh he is just perfectly gorgeous - they are such fun at this age (timewasters too LOL!!)

Love that picture of Pinky!! Keep the pictures coming - we love to watch these little ones grow.


----------



## SummerTime (May 8, 2013)

Thanks Diane and Anna!!

Here is a video I managed to upload to youtube... not the best quality, but it gives you an idea of how much "FUN" Smokey is! LOL


----------



##  (May 8, 2013)

How cool to watch him hear your voice and run to you!! Just awesome!! Great video!!

_Almost knocked you over, didn't he?




_


----------



## Eagle (May 8, 2013)

Wow time does fly ( unless you are waiting for a mini to foal) I can't believe 5 weeks have past. I love all the pics, he is so handsome and I can't wait to see him after his foal fluff has gone. Kitty sure is beautiful


----------



## Eagle (May 8, 2013)

Omg that video is hilarious, he is so naughty but just adorable to see him happy and free to run and play. It is obvious that you have already created a special bond.


----------



## SummerTime (May 8, 2013)

Yes Diane he did! If I sit or squat down all bets are off and I'm going down! LOL He is just so much fun! He comes running everytime I call for him.

He is very naughty Renee! I seem to attract naughty things....




I thinks it because I enjoy it... hahaha


----------



## SummerTime (May 8, 2013)

Crazy Self portrait! Yeah... He's trying to bite my face. LOL




Here is my 22 YES 22 yr old TWH. Does he look 22 to you??

He doesn't believe it either and this is how he reacts if you tell him how old he is...




This is an amazing transformation of what he looked like when I got him!


----------



## amystours (May 8, 2013)

Aww!!! Mindy he's precious!!!! I LOVE these pics!!


----------



## crisco41 (May 8, 2013)

oh my goodness. ..and I thought onyx was spunkey. After looking at you roaring maniac..I think I may go take her temperature to make sure she feels ok:>)

he is gorgeous...what a doll baby


----------



## SummerTime (May 8, 2013)

LOL!! Yes... Maniac is a great word to describe him!! I just love it though! I have ADD and I think he does too! Haha


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (May 8, 2013)

LOVE the video!!!!! Pics are awesome!!! And yes Smokey is a naughty little boy for sure! While feeding for Mindy when she was gone that little stinker was attacking me every step I made! Lol Even gave me a little pop on the leg when I wasn't looking LOL he is just so cute you just can't get upset at him lol


----------



##  (May 8, 2013)

Pretty boy! And I LOVE him sticking out his tongue at you!

/monthly_05_2013/post-45156-0-60255200-1368052576_thumb.jpg


----------



## SummerTime (May 9, 2013)

Thanks Diane! This poor guy along with Jessie's gelding were starving to death. They both look so much better and are much happier now!!


----------

